# Cabots vs. Woodscapes



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have used mainly Cabot's acrylic solid stain for my exterior jobs. I am wondering if it is time to give Woodscapes a try. It appears the price is better on Woodscapes, but what I really want to know is if there is a difference in quality between the two. Is Woodscapes as good as Cabots or is it more prone to fading quickly, flaking, lap marks, roller spatter, etc.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I think Cabots has more of a sheen, kind of like an eggshell/satin thing going on. Woodscapes is flatter and probably more like a true stain.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Personally I would stick with Cabot. It seems to be thicker & heavier bodied, low spatter, generally easy to work with. Darker colors resist fading very well. Used lots of it over T1-11, cedar siding and trim with no pealing or flaking. I disagree with the comment about high sheen- flat in my opinion.

Re-did a woodscapes project last spring with woodscapes (H.O. preference) found it had faded and pealed considerably on rough sawn cedar fascia. Also a thinner product that had less open time.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me, we could mix them together and have a little of both worlds I guess. The same solid stain on two different homes will act differently, for whatever reason. Stain is just like that, to get back at us I think.


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh! Forgot to mention; my local Sherwin-Williams has been stocking Cabot acrylic, solid color stain because of it's prevalence in our area.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Didn't they use to put like Teflon in Cabot's stain a few years ago and then took it out because of problems?


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

I believe that was in a product called "the finish". It was an exterior, acrylic, low luster paint. But, yes.


----------



## painter77 (Sep 1, 2011)

Go see your rep and try woodscapes Solid. Awesome results. Been on my own house for 6 years and starting to fade on sunny side. Dark Musket brown.


----------

